# best ring sling?



## mommy22boys (Dec 23, 2009)

I am thinking about trying ring slings. I have never tried any before, what are some good brands of ringslings?
TIA!


----------



## Carrruth (Aug 13, 2009)

There are a TON of great brands! Unfortunately, everyone is different and what works great for one person might not work well for another. I feel like this is more true with ring slings than with many other carriers. There are lots of shoulder designs though, so it's just a matter of finding one that feels great for you. Also, some of the fabrics can be more comfortable than others.

Here are some really loved and recommend brands:
Maya Wrap
Sakura Bloom
SweetPea Ring Slings
Sleeping Baby Productions
Kalea Baby

There are more, but those are some I am more familiar with. Wrap conversion slings are especially comfortable. You should see if there is a local babywearing group near you where you might be able to try some. Also, Maya Wrap and Sakura Bloom are pretty big brand names that can be found in some retail stores. You may be able to find some local stores that carry one of those brands. Otherwise, just make sure you buy from somewhere that has a good return policy that will allow you to return it if it doesn't work well for you. You can also by used from people selling their carriers and then you can resell it if you don't like it.

Good luck! Hope you find one you love!!!


----------



## MamieCole (Jun 1, 2007)

Zolo is another great ring sling.


----------



## bwaybaby918 (Oct 17, 2009)

I really love my Maya Wrap sling, though it take a lot of getting used to in the very beginning (esp. when DD was tiny and there is soooo much fabric...which I now appreciate since she's a toddler and that extra width is needed).


----------



## haleyelianasmom (Nov 5, 2005)

I haven't tried many, but I made one using 100% linen and Jan Andrea's pattern and I like it. I like having the tail and adjustability so I can nurse in public and cover up, and I like the ease of use. I like 2 shoulder carriers better for longer stretches as the 1 shoulder slings can make me sore


----------



## nervousnelle (Dec 8, 2009)

Sakura Bloom Simple Silk. No doubt about it.


----------



## chel (Jul 24, 2004)

i love my upmama! ring sling. very comfortable, pretty, and a huge zzipper pocket.


----------



## chattyprincess (Feb 24, 2009)

sakura bloom double linen!


----------



## IdentityCrisisMama (May 12, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Carrruth* 
Wrap conversion slings are especially comfortable.


What are these?


----------



## IdentityCrisisMama (May 12, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nervousnelle* 
Sakura Bloom Simple Silk. No doubt about it.









These are beautiful! Does the silk not slip thought? Like on the shoulder or the baby slips down when sleeping? I always associate silk with slipperiness and things like cotton (Maya Wrap) type fabric with "staying put" - a feature I think is very important in a sling.


----------



## babygrey (Jan 12, 2010)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bwaybaby918* 
I really love my Maya Wrap sling

LOVE my Maya. Not only for functionality, but also bc it was affordable and it is incredibly durable- my 17mo uses it all the time still and it is no worse for the wear.

It totally depends on you, tho, and your personal comfort and body and preferences. I agree w/ what a pp poster said about seeing if you can try some out first, or at least get them from somewhere w/ a good return policy. I ended up w/ a pile of slings/pockets/wraps that I ended up selling on CL bc they didn't work w/ my real baby in them.


----------



## chattyprincess (Feb 24, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *IdentityCrisisMama* 
These are beautiful! Does the silk not slip thought? Like on the shoulder or the baby slips down when sleeping? I always associate silk with slipperiness and things like cotton (Maya Wrap) type fabric with "staying put" - a feature I think is very important in a sling.

Actually the type of silk sakura bloom uses is a duponi silk that is not slippery (I think your thinking like a really slippery satiny type material?) it is a "rougher" raw silk that has many little catches in the fabric and actually makes it one of the best materials for ring slings because it does NOT slip.
http://www.sakurabloom.com/pages/Linen-vs.-Silk.html


----------

